# MMC vs SD cards



## Misfit45 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quick question. My mobile (cell) phone and Digital camera both take MMC cards, I can't seem to find these anymore, and was wandering if the SD cards are the same, as they look the same size and I can buy these at a very good price.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

It looks like in some cases it might work the other way around but not the way you are asking about

here's couple of links for you...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiMediaCard
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=mmc+card
http://www.steves-digicams.com/flash_memory.html


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the SD card fits in the slot it should work.
MMC are about 1 mm or less thinner than SD.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Crucial still sells MMC cards.
http://www.crucial.com/store/listmodule/FLASH/~MultiMediaCard~/list.html


----------



## ECP (Mar 16, 2007)

the only difference is that MMC were kinda the first generation cards
the only real difference is that if you look at them, SD cards have a slide switch that you can use to 'lock' the card to prevent erasing it, hence the 'secure' part.
other than that, there's no difference, SD and MMC will work the same


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

ECP, there's a physical size difference for some cards. That would prevent them from fitting in the slot.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

ECP said:


> the only difference is that MMC were kinda the first generation cards
> the only real difference is that if you look at them, SD cards have a slide switch that you can use to 'lock' the card to prevent erasing it, hence the 'secure' part.
> other than that, there's no difference, SD and MMC will work the same


wrong... did you look at any of the links I posted ?


----------

